# Aqueon ascent light upgrade



## Colt20mnc (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi all, looking to upgrade the light on my 20 gal aqueon ascent, wondering if anybody has any suggestions ? 

I was looking at the Nicrew classic but not sure how that will work with the sloped sides of the tank ?!? Also looked at some clip on lights but not sure which one is good for growing plants. If I go the clip on route would I need to get two lights? 

Any advice would be great


----------

